# Anyone do martial arts?



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just thought I'd ask as I'm sure we have some people who are into martial arts. Just wondered what style you do and how far you've got with it? 

I've recently started Juijitsu which I'm really enjoying. Did about 4 years Kung-Fu and San-da when I was younger but stopped about 5 years back. 

Finding the Juijitsu good although it's quite a complicated martial art. Well at least seems to be at the moment! :lol:


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

What style of Jitsu?

I've been doing Jitsu for 15 years, mainly teach (badly!) these days though.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Started when I was 12 (I think) with Kickboxing.... moved onto Muay Thai, then onto Krav Maga...

Motorbike accident put a stop to any serious fighting... still practice when time/injuries allow......

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Did Jeet Kune Do for the best part of 12 years.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Zen Kempo Ryu JuJitsu for a couple of years to red belt. 

I had to stop when i was made redundant a few years back and my current circumstances make it difficult to go back.

Though i loved it and i have never been as fit or as spatially aware as i was when i was training.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I used to do "tae kwon do", or is it "taekwondo" a few years ago, really loved it, but my weights made it very difficult to commit to it.
We've got a new girl here at work who does Mixed Martial Arts & is trying to get me back into it, lol I think she wants me as a punch/kick bag :doublesho, She does a bit of powerlifting too :argie: :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ that post is worthless without pics....... of her... 

:thumb:


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> ^^ that post is worthless without pics....... of her...
> 
> :thumb:


I second that!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

She's only 22 :argie: you bunch of perves  :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm only 29 so I'm not to old to have a perv, get it done!! hahahaha

As for the style of Juijitsu I'm not sure off the top of my head. I did Tiger Crane combination Kung-Fu for a number of years before. Surprising that even after so long certain things come back to you quite quick.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> She's only 22 :argie: you bunch of perves  :lol:


Plenty old enough, she's had at least 6 years practice at that age...


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

I think it's great when girls get in to that sort of thing (not just to perv!) I'll certainly be teaching my two daughters to handle themselves.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I was trying to encourage my Mrs to come along. As above I think it's good for women to be able to kick butt. Sadly she doesn't think she's coordinated enough! lol


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

I did shotokan karate when i was younger, got to 1st dan black belt at 16 ... Didnt really have time for it after i started uni, and havent practiced in about 15 years now ... Yikes, didnt realise it had been that long!! 

Still remeber quite a few of the kata though even after this time.


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

I've done Muay Thai for about 6 years. 

Trained in Thailand for a while too. My favourite sport.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

dee4life2005 said:


> I did shotokan karate when i was younger, got to 1st dan black belt at 16 ... Didnt really have time for it after i started uni, and havent practiced in about 15 years now ... Yikes, didnt realise it had been that long!!
> 
> Still remeber quite a few of the kata though even after this time.


Snap. I had to give the Karate up due to knee injuries and when it got better I never went back due to other commitments. I studied Shotokan for about 9yrs along with basic Jujitsu from guest instructors. Been toying with the idea of going back but struggling to find the time to fit it in. Gutted as I've never been as fit as I was when I was training.


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

Johnboy82 said:


> Snap. I had to give the Karate up due to knee injuries and when it got better I never went back due to other commitments. I studied Shotokan for about 9yrs along with basic Jujitsu from guest instructors. Been toying with the idea of going back but struggling to find the time to fit it in. Gutted as I've never been as fit as I was when I was training.


I find my joints are a bit shot now ... especially elbows, they pop / crack like a  when doing push-ups.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Shotokan black belt .. had been doing it for about 15 years.

Not so much recently!


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Wado Ryu karate, 20 years and still going... Full time coach...

and

Kobujutsu, 1 year so far with no intention of stopping anytime soon!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Wado Ryu karate in my prime. but im past my sell by date now:lol:


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice to see so many on the forum.

I started with Wado Ryu from 6-16yrs, then moved on to Taekwon-Do for the last 21 years, with some arnis and a good dollop of Hapkido over the last 15years or so.


----------

